# طلب مساعدة art cam 2009



## ssahir (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني كرام​ ارجوا منكم المساعدة 
كيفية تفعيل برنامج artcam 2009
بصورة او video
جزاكم الله
و شكرا​


----------



## ssahir (31 أكتوبر 2009)

Delcam ArtCam Pro 2009 SP2
Posted By : joshin | Date : 17 Jul 2009 06:24:20 | Comments :4 






Delcam ArtCam Pro 2009 SP2
Windows | 2009 | 1.1 GB | Multilingual | en | br | cn | de | es | fn | fr | it | jp | ru

http://rapidshare.com/files/256403522/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256371829/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256386594/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256442153/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256418118/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256430578/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256526375/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256458064/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256469970/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256474013/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256502809/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256514236/ArtCAM_2009_SP2.part12.rar

crack

http://rs73l3.rapidshare.com/files/258327330/ArtCam_2009_crack_updated.rar


----------



## ssahir (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ااااااااااه  ياحظي المتعثر ...


----------



## ssahir (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اينكم يا اخواني


----------



## ssahir (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اينكم يا محترفين...


----------



## ابو بحـر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ssahir قال:


> اينكم يا محترفين...


يا غالي انا وضعت مشاركة فيها نسخة آرت كام فعالة مية المية مع كراك نزلها هي على برنامج التورينت برابط واحد فقط ريح بالك و نزلها و انا بخبرك عن طريقة تفعيلها اما نسختك لا اعرف عنها شيء و هذا موقع الرابيد شير اللعين افشل موقع بالتاريخ لا يسمح التنزيل الا عدد مرات محدود 
كما قلت لك انت نزل النسخة من مشاركتي بعدين بقدر اساعدك 
تحياتي لك


----------



## ssahir (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي كريم


----------



## mohamed_gcode (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عاجل

الى ابو بحر 

انا نزلت ملف artcam2009 من هذة الوصلات الموجودة هنا 

من فضلك ممكن تشرح طريقة الكراك 

ولكم جزيل الشرك


----------



## mohamed_gcode (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تصحيح 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين الشويهدي (30 يناير 2010)

اعاني مشكلة في تنفيد عمل الحفر اريا كلينر على مادة الكومبست ( طبقتن الومنيوم بينهما طبقة كاوتش (حيث ان البونطة لا تحفر بشكل جيد على سطح الالمنيوم رغم تغييرها بجديدة وتغيير الكومبست وغيير السرعات والفييد 
ارجو مساعدتكم وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (30 يناير 2010)

حسين الشويهدي قال:


> اعاني مشكلة في تنفيد عمل الحفر اريا كلينر على مادة الكومبست ( طبقتن الومنيوم بينهما طبقة كاوتش (حيث ان البونطة لا تحفر بشكل جيد على سطح الالمنيوم رغم تغييرها بجديدة وتغيير الكومبست وغيير السرعات والفييد
> ارجو مساعدتكم وشكرا


تحية لك اخي الكريم
هذه المادة عندنا بالاردن تسمى الكبوند وسبق ان حفرت عليها بس لم توضح هل الحفر 3d او قطع وعلى كل الاحوال اذا كان قطع فيجب استخدام اداة القطع المناسبة وهي تشبه اداة الحفر على مادة البلاستيك ولكن تمتاز بان راسها يكون اطول بقليل ولو استخدمت بحفر البلاستيك فإنها تعمل كسر صغير في بداية القطع فارجوا منك اخي ان تتاكد ان الاداة ( سكين القطع ) هي لنفس المادة المستخدمة للقطع ام لا وهناك اشكال لادوات القطع وكل واحده تستخدم لمادة معينة 
http://www.regalcuttingtools.com/drills.html
ارجو ان تستفيد من هذا الموقع ففيه اسماء الادوات واستخداماتها
ما عليك سوى نسخ الرابط ولصقة في صفحة مستعرض
اتمنى ان افيدك


----------



## salah_design (30 يناير 2010)

حسين الشويهدي قال:


> اعاني مشكلة في تنفيد عمل الحفر اريا كلينر على مادة الكومبست ( طبقتن الومنيوم بينهما طبقة كاوتش (حيث ان البونطة لا تحفر بشكل جيد على سطح الالمنيوم رغم تغييرها بجديدة وتغيير الكومبست وغيير السرعات والفييد
> ارجو مساعدتكم وشكرا


تحية لك اخي الكريم
هذه المادة عندنا بالاردن تسمى الكبوند وسبق ان حفرت عليها بس لم توضح هل الحفر 3d او قطع وعلى كل الاحوال اذا كان قطع فيجب استخدام اداة القطع المناسبة وهي تشبه اداة الحفر على مادة البلاستيك ولكن تمتاز بان راسها يكون اطول بقليل ولو استخدمت بحفر البلاستيك فإنها تعمل كسر صغير في بداية القطع فارجوا منك اخي ان تتاكد ان الاداة ( سكين القطع ) هي لنفس المادة المستخدمة للقطع ام لا وهناك اشكال لادوات القطع وكل واحده تستخدم لمادة معينة 
http://www.regalcuttingtools.com/drills.html
http://www.regalcuttingtools.com/end_mills.html
ارجو ان تستفيد من هذا الموقع ففيه اسماء الادوات واستخداماتها
ما عليك سوى نسخ الرابط ولصقة في صفحة مستعرض
اتمنى ان افيدك


----------



## rob (7 فبراير 2010)

salamo 3alyakom..
I installed artcam after downlaoding it from here, but I could not make it working.. anybody could help me, by explaining or fotos etc...

merci
rob


----------



## حسن-12 (28 مايو 2012)

أخي الكريم أود أن تشرح لنا طريقة تفعيل الكراك لهدا البرنامج إن أمكن


----------

